# Schaltprobleme mit Umwerfer Black Sin



## Manfred (13. Juli 2016)

Habe ein Radon Black Sin. 
Wegen Schaltprobleme auf Grund schlechter Schaltzugführung habe ich vor zwei Jahren einen neuen Rahmen bekommen. (Rahmen ist komplett schwarz).
Nach dem ich mit der Schaltung hinten unzufreiden war, habe ich den Schaltzug komplett mit der Außenhülle am Rahmen entlang nach hinten gelegt, Schaltung hinten ist jetzt perfekt/ leichtgänig.

Jetzt bekomme ich immer mehr Probleme mit der Schaltung vorne zum Umwerfer, mit bricht fast der Daumen beim schalten ab. Die Schaltzugführung läuft durch einen Inleiner durch den Rahmen. Im unteren Bereich kömmt der Schaltzug aus den Rahmen und verläuft in einen offenen Inleiner unter den Rahmen durch und dann mit den Inleiner durch den Rahmen zur Schaltung. (Nicht wie bei den aktuellen Rahmen mit einen Schaltaußenzug durch den Rahmen). Der Inleiner mit Zug scheuert am Loch unterseite Rahmen. Außerdem ist der offene Inleiner schnell beschädigt.

Was kann man machen um eine bessere Schaltzugführung hin zukommen?
Ich möchte nicht auf einfach umrüsten.
Hat einer das Loch im Rahmen aufgebohrt um einen vernüftigen Außenschaltzug durch geführt?


----------



## filiale (13. Juli 2016)

Man muß jetzt nicht wegen jeder Frage einen Thread eröffnen. Das Thema ist ein alt bekanntes.
Hast Du die Züge vor dem Steuerrohr gekreuzt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (13. Juli 2016)

den Zug für den Umwerfer habe ich bereits auf der anderen Seite verlegt (Frei geworden weil der Zug für hinten außen verlegt ist). Dann habe ich das Problem das der Zug unten auf der falschen Seite rauskommt und der Weg ist zum Loch (Schaltzug durch den Rahmen zum Umwerfer) zu schräg. Hat auch nicht geklappt.
Werde mal orgen die anderen Therad durchsuchen, aber hier war das Problem meist der hintere Schaltzug.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. Juli 2016)

Manfred schrieb:


> den Zug für den Umwerfer habe ich bereits auf der anderen Seite verlegt (Frei geworden weil der Zug für hinten außen verlegt ist). Dann habe ich das Problem das der Zug unten auf der falschen Seite rauskommt und der Weg ist zum Loch (Schaltzug durch den Rahmen zum Umwerfer) zu schräg. Hat auch nicht geklappt.
> Werde mal orgen die anderen Therad durchsuchen, aber hier war das Problem meist der hintere Schaltzug.



Hi,

wende dich doch bitte direkt an unseren Support: [email protected] bzw. per Telefon: 02225/8888132

Gruß, Andi


----------

